# Bigger, Stronger, Faster Documentary



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone else see this?  I just watched it on Netflix.  Great movie.





YouTube Video


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree it is good. Your just now watching it bro? its been out for years


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I agree it is good. Your just now watching it bro? its been out for years



Lol, yeah.  Just got Neflix.  Have never heard of this movie before.  It's great.


----------



## fufu (Apr 29, 2010)

Great flick.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 29, 2010)

Great movie.  GEARS!!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 29, 2010)

I conducted this interview for this class with this gym owner I know, and he recommend I watch this.

It's a must, I guess.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw it in the theater, it was well done IMO. One of the dudes brothers died (the blonde with the wrestling ambition).


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 29, 2010)

I really don't see how this was a good movie. It's a fucked up family with fucked up everything. Just once in the movie I would have liked to have heard.. "education" or "college." 

What's the point of it? There was no moral, greater good, revelation or anything worthy of merit in this film. 

It totally eludes me why it was anything but average. What's worse is the use of he word "Faster" in the name of it. They are fat ass slugs.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I really don't see how this was a good movie. It's a fucked up family with fucked up everything. Just once in the movie I would have liked to have heard.. "education" or "college."
> 
> What's the point of it? There was no moral, greater good, revelation or anything worthy of merit in this film.
> 
> It totally eludes me why it was anything but average. What's worse is the use of he word "Faster" in the name of it. They are fat ass slugs.



You're a negative nancy.  Almost as bad as Smoothy.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Saw it in the theater, it was well done IMO. One of the dudes brothers died (the blonde with the wrestling ambition).



Hmmm... I wonder if it was from steroids???


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if it was from steroids???



"If you have ever taken steroids and later died. Steroids had something to do with it. Regardless if you got shot while sleeping. The steroids lessened your hearing resulting in you not hearing the foot steps of the murderer. If you fell off a cliff, then steroids weakened your balance causing you to fall." the Media says.


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> I really don't see how this was a good movie. It's a fucked up family with fucked up everything. Just once in the movie I would have liked to have heard.. "education" or "college."
> 
> What's the point of it? There was no moral, greater good, revelation or anything worthy of merit in this film.
> 
> It totally eludes me why it was anything but average. What's worse is the use of he word "Faster" in the name of it. They are fat ass slugs.



It teaches you a lot about the corruption in athletic commissions and government. It really sheds light on the context of steroids in our country. 

So what if it doesn't take a side? Why should it? It's a good informative piece.


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

Shit, steroids have NO side effects.

well, unless you call getting more pussy a side effect then i guess they do.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Absolute shit.

-- It's from the producers of Bowling for Columbine and Fahrenheit 9/11;  Propaganda movies that don't let facts get in the way of their "documentaries."
-- It said that Greg's arms were the product of steroids.
-- It mixed in footage of soldiers running with guns, which has nothing to do with steroids and only meant to draw in emotions from other topics.

And that's just from the trailer.

It may have facts buried in it, but only because they best lies are those mixed with truth.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

Steroids have a history with soldiers, Hitler used them. It may have also been thrown in simply because its manly, I don't even remember that scene.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Steroids have a history with soldiers, Hitler used them. It may have also been thrown in simply because its manly, I don't even remember that scene.



It was used in conjunction with the sentence that started "war on", but there was no need to show footage for soldiers.

Keep in mind the douche bags that are behind that film.  They have a history of spinning and lying.  I don't trust them for one second.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Absolute shit.
> 
> -- It's from the producers of Bowling for Columbine and Fahrenheit 9/11;  Propaganda movies that don't let facts get in the way of their "documentaries."
> -- It said that Greg's arms were the product of steroids.
> ...



Greg's arms are a product from steroids.  And some other stuff...

I like the part when he grabs 3 Mexicans from the local Home Depot and has them help him make a supplement.   Cost 1.25$ per bottle and he sells them for 60$/bottle.  Sounds about right for a supplement.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It was used in conjunction with the sentence that started "war on", but there was no need to show footage for soldiers.
> 
> Keep in mind the douche bags that are behind that film.  They have a history of spinning and lying.  I don't trust them for one second.



Do you have a netflix account?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Keep in mind the douche bags that are behind that film.  They have a history of spinning and lying.  I don't trust them for one second.



I'll have to give it a watch again. Sometimes video is used as filler for narration and is not always completely relevant. I was under the impression this was a bit more independent, but I suppose at some point he had to take some money and give in to some "artistic input."


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I'll have to give it a watch again. Sometimes video is used as filler for narration and is not always completely relevant. I was under the impression this was a bit more independent, but I suppose at some point he had to take some money and give in to some "artistic input."


 +1 one would think so even independent films arent cheap to make. I love the mexican day laborers making caps thats hilarious


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Greg's arms are a product from steroids.  And some other stuff...



It was fucking oil.  He loaded up his arms with oil and blamed steroids when they went septic.  

He's the fucktard king of douche bags.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Do you have a netflix account?



Nope.  Why?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> I'll have to give it a watch again. Sometimes video is used as filler for narration and is not always completely relevant. I was under the impression this was a bit more independent, but I suppose at some point he had to take some money and give in to some "artistic input."



I'm all for artistic license and even filler but, like I said, these guys are skilled liars.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'm all for artistic license and even filler but, like I said, *these guys are skilled liars.*



maybe they should get into politics.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It was fucking oil.  He loaded up his arms with oil and blamed steroids when they went septic.
> 
> He's the fucktard king of douche bags.



I'm just saying anabolics helped his arms get big.  Synthol made his arms freakishly huge.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Nope.  Why?



If you did then you could just watch it instantly on your laptop.  I think you may change your mind after seeing it.  They give you both sides.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> If you did then you could just watch it instantly on your laptop.  I think you may change your mind after seeing it.  They give you both sides.



I'll give it a watch then.   But I doubt it's fair and balanced.  They guys behind it have their view already decided and like to make "documentaries" to "prove" it.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> maybe they should get into politics.



I think they already are.  They're douche bags for hire.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'll give it a watch then.   But I doubt it's *fair and balanced*.  They guys behind it have their view already decided and like to make "documentaries" to "prove" it.



Did you just quote Fox News?

To the poster asking why FASTER is included, BEN JOHNSON.  Was the WR holder in the 100m before he tested positive.  They even talk about Carl Lewis a few times possibly using them.  I guess watching it and "WATCHING IT" are two different things.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'll give it a watch then.   But I doubt it's fair and balanced.  They guys behind it have their view already decided and like to make "documentaries" to "prove" it.



how can you talk shit about it if you did not even watch it?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

Carl Lewis was interviewed in the film.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> how can you talk shit about it if you did not even watch it?



Yeah DOMS I at least thought you had seen it...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

I personally thought they were pretty fair to both sides of the argument. They interviewed the same amount of "experts" for and against


----------



## tballz (Apr 30, 2010)

Great movie...I thought it was very fair and honest.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> how can you talk shit about it if you did not even watch it?



I've commented on the trailer and the makers.  That's how.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Did you just quote Fox News?



Fuck you.  I don't watch Fox or any news. I do my own thinking.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Yeah DOMS I at least thought you had seen it...



I don't take time of my day to watch "documentaries" by known bullshitters.  Maybe this is an evenhanded movie, but that would make it a first.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

I think DOMS should be a politician.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> I think DOMS should be a politician.



No can do.  I do my own thinking and don't give a rat's ass about following the heard.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> No can do.  I do my own thinking and don't give a rat's ass about following the heard.



you may do your own thinking, but you judge books by their covers.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> you may do your own thinking, but you judge books by their covers.



Which is not always wrong.  Like I said, the guys that bankrolled this movie also did two others movies that were about as far from balanced as you can get.

I think that's a pretty good indicator.

You love to hate on Republican politicians, would you trust them to side with the people over corporations based on what you know abou them?  Or is that judging a book by its cover?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2010)

Damn dude at the end of the trailer had nostrels big enough to snort snow banks of coke.....that's where the steroid education money went... up his nose with a rubber hose......


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Fuck you.  I don't watch Fox or any news. I do my own thinking.



You came up with FAIR AND BALANCED on your own??  Sounds like you are easily persuaded to think a certain way.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> You came up with FAIR AND BALANCED on your own??  Sounds like you are easily persuaded to think a certain way.



What does fair and balanced have to do with Fox?  Is that what they use for a slogan?

You might not know this, but that's a valid phrase that's been around for a long time.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Which is not always wrong.  Like I said, the guys that bankrolled this movie also did two others movies that were about as far from balanced as you can get.
> 
> I think that's a pretty good indicator.
> 
> You love to hate on Republican politicians, would you trust them to side with the people over corporations based on what you know abou them?  Or is that judging a book by its cover?



Did you see those other two movies?

No, no, no....I don't hate Republicans, I hate both parties! 
I don't trust ANY politicians, they all have an agenda and a price.

Another movie I think you might enjoy is Capitalism: A Love Story | MichaelMoore.com


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> Did you see those other two movies?



I watched as much of them as I could stomach.



Robert said:


> No, no, no....I don't hate Republicans, I hate both parties!
> I don't trust ANY politicians, they all have an agenda and a price.



Good man.  I only side with Republicans because they suck just a tad less that the Democrats on the issues that I find more important.



Robert said:


> Another movie I think you might enjoy is Capitalism: A Love Story | MichaelMoore.com



Bah.  He's the same retard responsible for those other two "documentaries."  Have _you_ even watched them?  I gave that fat pig a chance--twice--and he was no better than a politician.  The pathetic thing is that people believe he's telling the truth.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Bah.  He's the same retard responsible for those other two "documentaries."  Have _you_ even watched them?  I gave that fat pig a chance--twice--and he was no better than a politician.  The pathetic thing is that people believe he's telling the truth.



Yes, I just saw Capitalism a couple of weeks ago, I think everyone should watch it. 

The people of this country need to learn the big corporations and politics are corrupt, in bed with each other, and they control everything.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> Yes, I just saw Capitalism a couple of weeks ago, I think everyone should watch it.
> 
> The people of this country need to learn the big corporations and politics are corrupt, in bed with each other, and they control everything.



At any time, does Moore push one political group over another?

Also, you should watch _Food, Inc._


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> What does fair and balanced have to do with Fox?  Is that what they use for a slogan?
> 
> You might not know this, but that's a valid phrase that's been around for a long time.



Slogan, NO.  I don't think it's a slogan for FOX.  I would just assume when asked about fox news, the first two words that would come to mind would be that statement.  A bold representation of cold hard facts.  Lucky guess, I guess.  You and I must actually think alike.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> At any time, does Moore push one political group over another_?_



not that I recall.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> not that I recall.



In fact, biggest stronger faster really highlighted joe biden caring more about steroids in baseball than any other person.  I find this a complete waste of, dare i say it, "TAX PAYERS MONEY".  On the plus side, his smile was a BIG FUCKEN DEAL.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Slogan, NO.  I don't think it's a slogan for FOX.  I would just assume when asked about fox news, the first two words that would come to mind would be that statement.  A bold representation of cold hard facts.  Lucky guess, I guess.  You and I must actually think alike.



They only thing I know about Fox is that they suck.  If for no other reason than they're a large news organization.  Every single last one has an agenda; either to a political group and/or to the almighty buck.  

The only way to get an decent news is to read article from a lot of news sources, both inside and outside the US, and apply some well-honed logic.  Which is what I do.

However, I don't bother with those organizations that have a glaring bias, such as Fox news and the New York times.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Robert said:


> not that I recall.



Then I'll give it a shot.

I'm opinionated, not close-minded.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> In fact, biggest stronger faster really highlighted joe biden caring more about steroids in baseball than any other person.  I find this a complete waste of, dare i say it, "TAX PAYERS MONEY".  On the plus side, his smile was a BIG FUCKEN DEAL.



If you go back and look, it was the major league organizations that pushed to have steroids made schedule 3.  Against the recommendations of the FDA, AMA, and DEA.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> They only thing I know about Fox is that they suck.  If for no other reason than they're a large news organization.  Every single last one has an agenda; either to a political group and/or to the almighty buck.
> 
> The only way to get an decent news is to read article from a lot of news sources, both inside and outside the US, and apply some well-honed logic.  Which is what I do.
> 
> However, I don't bother with those organizations that have a glaring bias, such as Fox news and the New York times.



I appreciate that.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If you go back and look, it was the major league organizations that pushed to have steroids made schedule 3.  Against the recommendations of the FDA, AMA, and DEA.



Ill check that out.  I never followed the steroid scandal.  I think this is the smallest % of illegal drugs that the government seems to be wasting most money on.  

For the past who knows how long the government has always used fear as propaganda.  If we were not at war with another country we were at "WAR ON DRUGS".  We always need to be at war(or else funding wouldn't be needed).  I did research last year on the war and drugs and shortly after it was released there was a study/survey that America thinks CRACK/COCAINE was the major drug to deal with.  In reality it was one of the smallest drugs % wise with legal drugs being the real nuisance.  Alcohol and Tobacco anyone?  

I say legalize steroids so i can buy them from IronMag!!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> Anyone else see this?  I just watched it on Netflix.  Great movie.



I just recently bought it from Amazon for twelve bucks. They offered "instant viewing" or whatever they called it, so I watched it on my computer right after making the purchase.

Chris Bell whines too much, but it's definitely not a negative piece re AAS. Makes the lawmakers look like idiots, imo. 



Mark Bell, the football coach and powerlifter seemed very positive. And I loved the father. Guy's a champ. Seemed honest and practical. Could definitely sit down and have a beer with Dad. Chris I'd like to punch in the face.

"_Waaah_. All my heroes are cheaters."


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2010)

Who was the politician, in the documentary, that didn't even know the drinking age in the U.S?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2010)

^Rep. Henry Waxman.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Which is not always wrong.



Shoot first, then ask questions. You'll be right 85% of the time


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Rep. Henry Waxman.



Mr. Clueless


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Shoot first, then ask questions. You'll be right 85% of the time



Those are pretty good odds!

Unless you're talking about hookers...then maybe not so much.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm sure the hooker risk can be calculated regionally, hmmm.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 30, 2010)

DOMS,

Don't watch it no matter what!!! 

It's mediocre people filled with retarded dreams of being trailer trash idols.  

It's fucked up. 

BTW Good fucking instincts!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2010)

The wrestler dude was kinda sad, like seriously I felt badly for him - and his wife.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2010)

maniclion said:


>


 
that seriously looks like titties with no nipples to me!


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I've commented on the trailer and the makers.  That's how.



DOMS, when I saw the trailer I thought the same thing as you. It looked like a misguided attempt to misguide. It totally turned me off. 

However, I ended up seeing it and my impressions of the trailer did not match up with the actual film itself. 

I'd give it a watch. It's been a couple years since I've seen it, but I remember some very good things from it.


----------



## Doublebase (May 1, 2010)

DOMS, 
         I expect a full report on this documentary by Monday.  

Take Care,
Doublebase


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> DOMS,
> I expect a full report on this documentary by Monday.
> 
> Take Care,
> Doublebase



Pft.  I don't work that slow.  I just finished watching it.

Overall, it's pretty good.  It takes a mostly balanced approach to the actual subject of steroids, but not the ethical implications.  The message that the movie tries to convey is that steroids are as safe as any other drugs, but that using them somehow makes you less of a person.

The problem, as I see it, is the messenger.  As the very beginning he states the belief that he held growing up that having large muscles like his idols would grant him the success that those same idols had.

Unfortunately for him, he didn't realize that muscles didn't make Arnold or Sylvester successful, but that the muscles were a side-effect of the success that those men had built into their way of thinking.  Sadly, that lack of understanding on his part has made him bitter.

Consider his statement near the end: "We're raised to believe that cheaters never prosper, but in American, it seems like cheaters always prosper."  He's stating his opinion that since he didn't achieve success, even using steroids, so steroids are cheating.  How likely is it that he would be making such statements if he had successful bodybuilding, movie, and political careers?

So, I do agree with his assessments that steroids are safe and that, with (in my opinion) the exception of bodybuilding, they have no place in professional sports.  However, the negative stigma that he tried to build up around them is wrong.

Ultimately, he's whining about how life isn't fair because he's not the success that he'd hoped he'd be.  As Dennis Leary put it, "Like sucks.  Where a fuckin' helmet!"


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Mudge said:


> The wrestler dude was kinda sad, like seriously I felt badly for him - and his wife.



No joke.  He's gotta be over 40 and still trying to get into professional wrestling.  He's gotta let it go.  It's sad.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> DOMS,
> 
> Don't watch it no matter what!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks.  You're were also spot on.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

fufu said:


> DOMS, when I saw the trailer I thought the same thing as you. It looked like a misguided attempt to misguide. It totally turned me off.
> 
> However, I ended up seeing it and my impressions of the trailer did not match up with the actual film itself.
> 
> I'd give it a watch. It's been a couple years since I've seen it, but I remember some very good things from it.



Yeah, for the most part, it was pretty good.


----------



## Doublebase (May 1, 2010)

DOMS, 
         Have you or would you ever use steroids?


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> DOMS,
> Have you or would you ever use steroids?



Oh hell yes, I do cocaine all the time!  You do realize that you're asking me if I've committed a felony, right?

Having said that, yes, I tried orals once out of curiosity; and yes, when I'm satisfied that my training is good enough, I'll try steroids again.  I seem them as neither unhealthy or unethical.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> DOMS,
> Have you or would you ever use steroids?



Also, I watch a movie because you asked, and I even wrote a review longer than a sentence, and that's all I get?  A question?  No rejoinder, and not even a grade?

I've been gypped.


----------



## suprfast (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> when I'm satisfied that my training is good enough, I'll try steroids again.  I seem them as neither unhealthy or unethical.



I agree with this.  I'm glad there are enough people on the board that say a person should maximize their natural abilities before attempting steroids for the extra push.  Its amazing what the body can do on its own first.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I agree with this.  I'm glad there are enough people on the board that say a person should maximize their natural abilities before attempting steroids for the extra push.  Its amazing what the body can do on its own first.



Not only that, but doing steroids when you don't have a good diet or a solid base of muscle is a waste.

On an almost-not-related note, my favorite quote about 'roids:



DOMS said:


> This exchange on YouTube is pretty damn funny:
> 
> vivacco (6 months ago)
> IT'S ROIDS!! ANY IDIOT CAN SEE THAT!
> ...


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Pft.  I don't work that slow.  I just finished watching it.
> 
> Overall, it's pretty good.  It takes a mostly balanced approach to the actual subject of steroids, but not the ethical implications.  The message that the movie tries to convey is that steroids are as safe as any other drugs, but that using them somehow makes you less of a person.
> 
> ...



I agree with your assessment.  A+.  

Now for my next question.  

Do you plant the flowers first then mulch?  Or mulch then plant?  

Yes, that just happened.


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2010)

Doublebase said:


> I agree with your assessment.  A+.
> 
> Now for my next question.
> 
> ...



Mulch?  Unless the definition of that word includes "oral" and "vagina", I don't want to do anything that sounds like "mulch."


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The message that the movie tries to convey is that  steroids are as safe  as any other drugs, but that using them somehow makes you less of a  person.



You're review was spot-on. Chris Bell whined and cried about "cheaters" from beginning to end, but the movie offered fair commentary beyond Chris' crybaby moaning. The father was a champ and the football coach/powerlifter brother _Mark _Bell offered a positive representative of sport related to AAS use.

He also showed great responsibility in his zero tolerance attitude regarding young athletes using drugs.






YouTube Video













DOMS said:


> No joke.  He's gotta be over 40 and still trying to get into professional wrestling. * He's gotta let it go.*  It's sad.



He let it go.

*Mike Bell (wrestler) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## DOMS (May 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> He let it go.
> 
> *Mike Bell (wrestler) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



"Bell was found dead at a rehabilitation facility in Costa Mesa, California."

He was only 37.  A sad ending to a sad life.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

And I guess I'm a skeptic in many ways, but I almost believe that Christopher Bell's whining or crying about what he perceives as cheaters is some politically correct posturing on his part. I wonder what his true feelings about anabolic steroid use are. Is he against them or did he present himself in a manner that would be more likely to garner financial support as he attempted to complete his film and gain an audience?

I want to believe that Chris Bell fell on the grenade in the process of getting his film to market. The movie quite likely would never have been seen if it was merely _a cheerleader piece_ for the advantages of using what the U.S. government has deemed Schedule III controlled substances under the Controlled Substances Act.

Someone get Chris Bell drunk and find out his _real _opinion on AAS. Is it the same as his _film director_ opinion?


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> "Bell was found dead at a rehabilitation facility in Costa Mesa, California."
> 
> He was only 37.  A sad ending to a sad life.



Truth.

I smelled doom or at least the stench of an unrealistic world view when he moved to California. He commented that maybe someone would see him on the street and _discover him._ 

But it wasn't his unrealistic views or ambition that killed him. It was substance abuse.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Mr. Clueless








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I love the mexican day laborers making caps thats hilarious








YouTube Video


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 3, 2010)

Are you fucking kidding me guys....i read three pages of posts and NOT ONE mention WHY the wrestler died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I figured people would wana know!!! at least the ones who watched the movie!


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> Are you fucking kidding me guys....i read three pages of posts and NOT ONE mention WHY the wrestler died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I figured people would wana know!!! at least the ones who watched the movie!



 I searched and couldn't find the cause.


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

He died in rehab. The obituary page or remembrance page I saw online offered that an autopsy was being performed but that nothing conclusive had been determined at that point.


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> He died in rehab. The obituary page or remembrance page I saw online offered that an autopsy was being performed but that nothing conclusive had been determined at that point.



In other words steroids were not the cause of death therefore the death is no longer important.


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

^That sounds about right, unfortunately, but I'm not sure it's actually the case.

All I could find was a tribute page and that was probably put up or created immediately following his death. I couldn't find a follow up or any info on what the autopsy may have determined.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2014)

QuestionGuy said:


> Are you fucking kidding me guys....i read three pages of posts and NOT ONE mention WHY the wrestler died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I figured people would wana know!!! at least the ones who watched the movie!



It seems Chris Bell has a personal angle in everything he produces. His new documentary is about Prescription Thugs. I found the trailer thru facebook today.

http://vimeo.com/66516760


----------



## GoldSust (Feb 20, 2014)

His brother Mike Bell Died of - The death of former Poughkeepsie resident Mike Bell at age 37 was caused  by a heart attack brought on by an accidental inhalation of  difluoroethane, a chemical used in Dust-Off, a household maintenance  product.

Accidental?? lol yeah right 

(also just noticed this thread is old!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2015)

Prescription Thugs Official Trailer 1 (2015) - Chris Bell Documentary


----------

